# fairdeal from Alberta



## fairdeal (Jan 24, 2011)

*fairdeal from Alberta - updated June 10*










We have a few fish for sale - varied selections of Africans, South Americans and Plecos. 
Shipping across Canada










LAKE MALAWIS

1 only fossochromis rostratus - sand diver - adult male - 8" - $60

F1 fossochromis rostratus - sand divers - 2M/5F - males 7 to 8" females 5 1/2 to 6" - males $50 each females $40 each -trios $110--MALES PENDING

2M/4F Nimbochromis venustus - giraffe cichlid - 4 to 5" - males $20 each females $15 each - trios $45--MALES PENDING

10 Aulonocara German red peacock - males only - original breeding stock brought in from Germany so these are the real deal - nice red bodies with blue face - 3 to 3 1/2" - $40 each

30 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi eureka red peacocks - unsexed 2" for $8 each - sexable 2 1/2 to 3" - males for $18 and females for $10 each - trios $30 - these are new stock and the males are simply outstanding

30 Aulonocara strawberry O.B. peacocks - unsexed 1 1/2 to 2" for $6 each - sexable 2 1/2 to 3 1/2" - males for $18 each and females for $10 each - trios $32 - the heavier blotched males have a nice red body with a blue face

30 F1 Aulonocara stuartgranti chiwindi peacocks (blue neons) - sexable 2 1/2 to 3 1/2" - males for $25 each and females $15 - trios $50 -- ONLY 4 MALES LEFT

10 F1 Aulonocara sp. lwanda peacocks (red tops) - only females left $15 each

10 only Dimidiochromis compressiceps (malawi eyebiter) - unsexed 3 to 3 1/2" for $10 each

20 Nimbochromis livingstonii - 4 to 5" - males for $15 each and females for $10 - trios $30 - a bargain at these prices

5 F1 Champsochromis caeruleus (malawi trout) - 4 to 5" males for $15 each females $10 each - males are stunning as they get bigger

4 F1 otopharynx sp. big spot - adult males 5 to 5 1/2" - $40 each--JUST 2 LEFT

4 F1 Protomelas fenastratus (tigers) - adult males 4 1/2 to 5" - $30 each--JUST 2 LEFT

2 pairs F1 protomelas sp. Tanzania liuli (spilonatus) - 2 1/2 to 3" - $30 pair

10 Protomelas taeniolatus red (super red empress) - unsexed 2 1/2 to 3" for $5 each

30 F2 Labidochromis caeruleus (electric yellow) - solid color, no barring - 1 1/2 to 2" for $2.50 each - 2 1/2 to 3" for $5 - a few 3 1/2 to 4" for $8 each

F1 gracilis - 1 pair only - male 5" female 4" - $40 - males are a stunning blue

10 strawberry peacocks - male breeder is a nice red color not orange or pinkish - 1 1/2 to 2" - $10 each

15 F2 red shoulder peacocks - male breeder is a really good looking fish - 1 1/2 to 2" - $10 each

LAKE TANGANYIKANS

9 only bemba flame tropheus - 1 1/2 to 2" - $10 each

10 lamprologus brevis - shell dwellers - 3/4 to 1" - $5 each

10 F1 Altolamprologus calvus (black Zambian) - 1 3/4 to 2" $20 each - 2 left at 3 to 3 1/2" $40 each

25 F1 Altolamprologus compressiceps (gold heads) - 1 3/4 to 2" $20 each - 2 to 2 1/2" for $25 each

1 only wild caught altolamprologus calvus (white) - adult female - prolific breeder but lost her mate - $40

30 F1 Synodontis petricola catfish - subadults 2 1/2 to 3" for $16 each - nice looking cats and make a great addition to any tank - stay out in the open during the day as long as there are a group of them

3 Synodontis eupterus - 2 only at 8 to 9" for $30 each or $50 for the pair - 1 at 6" for $20 - all 3 for $65

Wild caught Kapampa frontosa - another spectacular male 10" - 2 adult females 6" - all rare purple variants - must sell as a trio - one female has a slightly twisted jaw but barely noticeable (not a birth defect - injured herself by banging into the glass when she was about 4") - fry would also sell for $30 at 1 to 1/4" - sacrifice price $500

Wild caught adult male Kapampa frontosa - 1 only 10" - purple variant - has 1 eye missing (lost a fight) $150

Wild caught adult male Kapampa frontosa - 1 only 10" - has all his parts $200

1 wild caught and 1 F1 mpimbwe frontosa males - 2 F1 females - all adults - all 4 for $350

MADACASCAR

80 paratilapia polleni "small spot" fry - 2" - $8 each - few at 2 1/2 to 3" for $10 each - really a nice looking fish as they get bigger - very hard to find in the hobby

OTHERS

20 Staetocranus casuarius (buffalo heads) - 1 1/2" for $2.50 each- 2 to 2 1/2" for $5 each - 3" males for $8 each

WILD CAUGHT PLECO'S

10 only L046 hypancistrus zebra - zebras - 2 1/2 to 2 3/4" - real little beauties - $225 each

2 Glyptoperichthys punctatus weberi (ranger) - no assigned L number - 1 1/2 to 2" for $10 each

1 L128 Hemiancistrus sp. (blue phantom) - 2 1/2 to 3" for $35 each - very nicely colored

4 L330 Panaque sp. (watermelon) - 8" for $75 each - I really like the red eyes

5 LDA031 Panaque albomaculatus (orange spot) - 4 1/2 to 6" for $50 each - really an attractive fish

10 L015 Peckoltia vittata (candy striped dwarfs) - 3 1/2 to 4" adults for $20 each - constantly on the move

1 L026 Baryancistrus niveatus (snowflake) - 4 to 4 1/2" for $27.50

2 L244 Pseudolithoxas dumus - no common name - 3 1/2 to 4" adults for $20 each - different and not commonly found in the hobby

4 L264 Leporacanthicus joselimia (sultan) - 4 to 5" for $40 each - nice contrast with the grey body and black spots

1 L129 Hypancistrus debilttera (Columbian zebra) - subadults 2 to 2 1/2" for $17.50 each

3 L199 Hypancistrus furunculus - no common name - 3 1/2 to 4" adults for $30 each - becoming harder to source lately

20 L052 dekeyseria pulcher (butterflys) - 2 to 2 1/2" -constantly change their color patterns - like having a new fish all the time - $13.50 each

2 L263 Leporicanthicus sp. - no common name - 5 1/2 to 6" for $50 each

15 L200 - baryancistrus demantoides - green phantom hifin - 5 to 6" - these are very nice with the extra high dorsals -$45 each

11 L083 - glyptoperichthys gibbiceps - leopards - 4 to 5" - nice spotted patterns - $20 each

16 L240 - leporacanthicus cf. galaxias - galaxy - 4 to 4 1/2" - one of the nicest looking plecos ever - $50 each

6 L190 - panaque nigrolineatus - royals - 4 to 5" - very nicely striped - $30 each

9 L257 psuedolithoxus tigris - tigris - 3 1/2 to 4" adult sizes - looks like a queen arabesque but with heavier scribbling lines - $40 each

WILD CAUGHT SOUTH AMERICANS - except as noted

1 tank raised polypterus ornatipinnis - ornate bicher - 12 to 13" - $60

12 Aequidens diadema - bujurqui methae "red fin" - 1 1/2 to 2" - $7.50 each

1 only Aguaronichthys torosus - bolt or jello band cat - 4 to 4 1/2" - $100

2 only Platystomatichthys sturio - fox fish or sturgeon cat - 9" - $100 each

5 only F1 heros appendiculatus - orange necktie severums - 4 to 5" - $35 each

4 aequidens pulcher (blue acara) - 2 1/2 to 3 1/2" - $8 each

5 Mikrogeophagus ramirizi (Bolivian red rams) - 1 to 1 1/2" for $3.50 each - males color up pretty nice indeed

20 Exodon paradoxus (bucktooth tetra) - 3 to 3 1/2" for $5 each - these are really different and very active

4 Pterophyllum scalare (scalare angels) - 6 to 7" fin tip to fin tip - $25.00 each

1 Merodontotus tigrinus (tigrinus cat) - 22 to 24" - $1000

50 tank raised regular bristlenose plecos - 1 to 1 1/2" for $4 each

10 tank raised long fin albino bristlenose plecos - 2" for $6 - a few 3 1/2 to 4" for $15 each

ADDED MAR.25

2 phractocephelus hemioliopterus - red tail cats - 6 to 7" have them eating pellets - $50

Thanks for looking.


----------



## fairdeal (Jan 24, 2011)

All stock updated as of Apr.25.


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Fairdeal

Got any photos of the L129? and the L199 Hypans?

(Bolivian red rams)??? are these wild caught "Mikrogeophagus altispinosa" only you have the marked as Mikrogeophagus ramirizi which would make the Blue rams? would like a photo of them if they are indeed wild "Mikrogeophagus altispinosa".

Maybe we can get another group buy going again?

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## MattyB (Dec 8, 2010)

how much is shipping?


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Was not in the last group buy, but think it was about $100 for a single box  .

It's not worth doing if you only have a couple of people, but if there are a few who want to take part, it could be worth a look.


Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## fairdeal (Jan 24, 2011)

Shipping is definitely more economical for 2 or 3 boxes as opposed to just one. 3 would work out to $50ish per box and I can get anywhere from 9-12 bags per box depending on the size of the fish.
Harold


----------



## fairdeal (Jan 24, 2011)

New order of S.Americans going in next week and new arrivals of Philippine blue angels at the end on May.


----------



## fairdeal (Jan 24, 2011)

Updated June 3


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*Anyone interested in getting a group buy together*

If anyone wants to start a group buy please let me know


----------



## fairdeal (Jan 24, 2011)

Updated June 10


----------

